# rhom or spilo or compressus?



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi, this is the second "rhom" i have gotten. The first one turned out to be a ruby red spilo.

After looking at some pics, and based on the brightness of the red on my currents fish body, i am having doubts it is a rhom.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

^^^


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

RHOM


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

clearer pic showing whole fish, need to see tail, and scutes will get you a better guesstimate.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

nothing wrong with compressus's they're some mean little suckers.


----------



## Rhombeus81 (Nov 23, 2004)

let me know the size of that piranha. its 50/50 its a rhomb. i have some thoughts on what else it might be. wory not about the red on the gills, its not untypical for a rhomb of a smaller size. let me know the size first off and ill let you know what species. my guess is its a rhomb...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> renderstream Posted on Nov 21 2004, 10:07 PM
> Hi, this is the second "rhom" i have gotten. The first one turned out to be a ruby red spilo.
> 
> After looking at some pics, and based on the brightness of the red on my currents fish body, i am having doubts it is a rhom.


Its not possible to have a good ID on a poor photo. What you will get is what you are seeing "guesses" and my opinion is most will "guess" wrong until a better photo is posted.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

ok lots of new pics for a better ID!!

Let me know what this fish is


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

here is his tail as requsted


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Young fish are always difficult (particularly some Serrasalmus sp.) to tell apart. I suspect your fish might be a compressus species because of the appearance of what looks like ovals (or bars) scattered on the flank. The red blemish on the opercle (cheek) also seems to indicate a compressus member, along with the high dorsal fin. I would allow the fish to grow out more to see if the body spotting pattern enhances more to show uniformity of spots and bars or just spots.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

now that you mention it, he looks stunningly similar to this pic: http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data...mpressus_03.jpg

so is there no way to get a positive ID at this age/size?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Unfortunately, not without the fish (alive) being actually in front of me (or studied = dead). Just give it more time to grow out.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi, i got a better shot, perhaps you can give it another try?

Someone mentioned the compressus haveing scutes or comb like pattern on his underside. I see something that looks like it.

Please take a look:

http://67.18.107.165/~renderst/piranha.gif

Also what possible species is this serra?


----------



## Le Tautai (Nov 2, 2004)

cute lil fella


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish to the link is S. sanchezi.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

the fish in the link is the same as the one i posted before. So is this near 100% sanchezi?


----------

